# burning dvd with toast; .avi files



## Hertog (Jan 16, 2009)

hello,

I have Mac and PC. I have a question concerning .avi files.
I now can play my .avi files on the PC (Windows Media Player), but i would like to:

1. burn them on a dvd in Mac OSX 10.3.9 (i have Roxio Toast 6 Lite) and then:
2. play the dvd with a stand-alone dvd player so i can watch it on a regular tv-screen

How do i burn them in toast (data or video) and do i have to convert them before burning?

Kind regards,

Hertog


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes, you must convert the AVI files to .VOB files.  Several pieces of software for the Mac can do this, including VisualHub (a simple Google search will reveal more).

Then, you need to burn a UDF DVD-R or DVD+R with the proper folder structure to be able to view the DVD disc in a set-top DVD player.

Find yourself a good Mac program that will convert the AVI to VOB/VIDEO-TS, and report back -- we'll pick up and take it from there.


----------



## ora (Jan 16, 2009)

Toast will do that all in one step, at least the full version will, not sure about the lite version. Open Toast and select DVD-Video (in mine it is a subsection of 'Video') then drop the avi files to the panel on the right. It will transcode from avi to VOB then burn to a disk, but it takes a whiel on slower/low ram machines.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jan 16, 2009)

Roxio Toast 6 Lite will not do AVI to DVD conversion.

That feature was introduced with Roxio's Popcorn, the functionality which has since been rolled up into Toast starting with version 8.


----------



## ora (Jan 16, 2009)

Cheers EDCC, I have Toast 8 but didn't realise this was the first version to do this.


----------



## cdiaman08 (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi I'm Using Toast 10 and i'm having a similar problem
i want to burn an avi to dvd and when i do the sound will not
work on my dvd player

the avi plays on my mac with sound but when i burn it to dvd and play it on a player there is no sound
 apparently its an issue but there is too many opinions as to what to do. 
im trying something now .... in toast save the avi as a disc image and them mount the disc image. hopefully it works


----------



## mara_snh (Feb 6, 2009)

I am still using Toast 6 Lite, and have no trouble burning .avi files to a DVD-R to watch on the DVD player that's built into my TV. (Of course, the .avi files play just fine on my computer without any extra work.) Are you choosing Video (instead of Data or Audio) at the top of the Toast window?


----------



## mikeylee1234 (Feb 10, 2009)

If you download xilisoft video converter (its available on [removed]) and simply convert the avi files to mp4 files. Then burn the DVD as you normally would and the sound will work!!! I had the same problem and this was the fix I have to do it with every movie I download thats in avi format.  Good luck, if you have trouble locating a copy of xilisoft video converter, e-mail me and I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## fryke (Feb 11, 2009)

We don't link to torrent sites (or even talk about them). See the board rules. Also, there's usually free alternatives to such software. Handbrake - http://www.handbrake.fr - in combination with VLC does the trick.


----------

